# Happy Birthday, Ozzy!



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

This morning I woke up and realized that Ozzy's a year old today! I hope time slows down here before too long. LOL 
I'll make him a video later. 

Here's Ozzy from the night I brought him home up to today. 

The little man's first night home!









His first time going out on the town, at Uncle Bear's. He was lovin' it. 









This is still his favorite sleeping position.









Just when his puppy fuzz started turning into fur. 









Meeting a GSD at Barktober Fest. 









Ozzy just wanted to get to know the neighborhood kids. 









Spreading the Holiday spirit. 









Being a good boy at Jiffy Lube.









Visiting Uncle Bear's again. 









Quick stop at Lowe's. 









Party animal!









Chillin' out with the 'fun' ones. Haha.









Being a good sport at Big Lots. Hehe.









Watching the katana-guys at the Matsuri. (Japanese festival). 









Store manager?









Dirty dogs have more fun.









See? Look how much not-fun the clean dog is having.









At Lowe's again. 









Portrait time.









Sporting his lifejacket for me. 









Standing up for his lil' buddy.









Looking forward to this next year with him! I'm enjoying the ride so far.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't believe he's a year old already! We all love the Oz Man- our honorary gsd.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ozzy, you have grown into such a handsome little fellow, wishing for you many, many, more. Enjoyed the pictorial. :birthday:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

He he, Loved the pictures.! He looks a right little bundle of joy. And very cute..:wub:

HApPy BiRtHdAy OzZy...


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to handsome Ozzy! 

:cake:​


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Ozzy! I love the second picture, what a face!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy birthday ozzy!!!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ozzy!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy got to celebrate with us fishing.  Here's pics from today. It was his first time on a boat! 

Ozzy was kinda going nuts over the bobbers - he kept wanting to jump in the water to get them. Haha. Gave him a bluegill (after cutting its spines off). 
I caught about 6 little fish. I had fun. :3

"What do you mean there's no bathrooms on this thing?"









High speed!









With Grandpa.



























Wind!









Getting ready for his birthday dinner! One of the teeny-weeny fish I caught. 









Taking that first, savory bite. lol (We cut the bluegills' spines off so they wouldn't stab Ozzy).









Super dog!









I couldn't keep my eyes open. lol


















Ozzy's Sports Illustrated Swimsuit entry. Haha.









"Can I fish my own snacks now?"









"I didn't want to get in the water for my snacks!"









His ball is worth so much more than a little fish. Hehe.









Wheee!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great birthday! Love the picture story. I think the two of you are starting to look alike!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, that was so much fun to look through all those pictures!!! Happy birthday Ozzie!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

When I was taking pics of him eating his fish, I left a little bit of what was left of my worm on the hook, and when I set it aside, the hook/worm went in the water. After taking pics for a minute, I noticed my pole was trying to run away. A fish came up and caught itself on my hook. LOL
Ozzy had lots of fun, and so did I.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Great pics!!! Happy Birthday Ozzy!! He is such a handsome man!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ozzy!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He is one handsome boy! Happy Birthday Ozzy!!


----------

